# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Bush house

## shauck

Hi all.  
Have been taking time out from "1890s Miners Cottage" to build a friend a house on her bush block.  
I've been working on it over the past 5 weeks. Not quite full time, as  weather and other things sometimes means a day off. It work out to 3  weeks of work with some help from Sally, when needed, who will be  occupying with her three kids. 
It's 10x5m with a U shaped mezzanine and a 45 deg pitched roof. There are two posts and beam running through the center of the building. 
Most of the timber is from a local guy who has his own small mill. He had certain sized timber already cut and so some of the structural design is based on that. Couldn't pass up on his timber as it was so well priced. He's a great guy too.  
I spent a week on my computer playing with cad program and span tables to work out the design. I like to build/draw it in complete detail so as all my construction goes fairly smoothly. As I'm inexperienced, this helps me understand how it will all work. Better than finding out down the track that it should have been done differently. Also means that onsite the work just flows.  
I don't have pics of all the stages so far but Sally and I worked out how to bluetooth all her phone pics to my laptop the other day, hence this thread starting now and not sooner. 
The site is unpowered so generator, tank water, bush toilet. The road in is getting slippy and sometimes tricky to get out in the afternoon but so far I've managed to get home alright.  
The timber is irregular in dimension a bit so I have to factor that in but still happy to use it.  
Some pics of the work so far. The picture showing the tin is covering the post holes. The posts and beams are up since yesterday so I'll take some pics this morning. We'll be doing the upper floor joists today and will be finishing off more tie-downs.  
Cheers, Su.

----------


## shauck

Had great weather yesterday. It can get a bit cold and drizzly out here at times. Got the upper tie-downs done and the full half of the upper floor done. The other half will be the U shaped part so the center will be open this means less joists to install than yesterday. Should finish that on Monday and start laying the upper sheet floor. May wait and do the floor in one go if rain is forecast in between as I don't want the edges to soak up water. It's exciting seeing it come along.

----------


## Black Cat

Crikey Su, I need you and Sally here to show my tradies how it is done! Well done the pair of you!

----------


## shauck

Thanks Black Cat. I'll tell Sally. She'll be chuffed. I'm not sure how long this should take for a pro but I think we're on a good schedule considering I'm mostly working on my own and have Sally when I need a hand. Sometimes Vern, a good friend of us both also helps, like when we lay the sheet flooring, or to put the beams up, or stand frames up. I hope we get the chance to keep doing this sort of work.

----------


## ringtail

Full on mate, top stuff. Keep the pics coming.

----------


## shauck

Ta Ringtail. Finished the upper floor joists yesterday, fitted joist hangers and cut and started installing all the blocking. These will be placed on the inner edge of the top plate so the wall lining (will be 12mm plyboard) will end flush with them. Then more tie-downs (stumps to bottom of studs) to finish and probably do the sheet floor later in the day or tomorrow. More pics to come of course. Pics are the best part of any thread.

----------


## Smergen

Su... so this is where you've been hiding! Great work and the Bush House is coming along nicely. If only all tradies had your dedication and attention to detail.

----------


## shauck

Ta Smergen. Yeah, hiding in the bush. It's sure keeping me busy. It occupies body and mind. Keep waking up with the "how to" of the next task running round my head.  
Finished blocking and tie downs (triple grips) between upper floor joists yesterday. As they are forming part of the wall internally, Had to make that real neat. They protrude a little so the ply wall lining will butt up to them.  
Also laminated some blocking to sit on the gable end top plates. Some of the design aspects came down to timber lengths available. 2.4 plenty, but longer than that, not enough to make the walls taller and avoid this blocking.  
You can see in the first PDF how the center beam sits in the wall and is 200mm higher. This is so the upper floor joists run into the beam but sit on top of the top plate at their other end. This was to give as much head room as possible downstairs without having to make the walls taller. The blocks are laminated to the first ceiling joist and nailed to the top plate. The sheet floor will go on top and another top plate around the perimeter for the rafters to attach to. The window openings upstairs are not drawn properly and will not be one either side. Was just mucking about with possible window sizes available.  
In the second PDF you see that the open section of the upper floor will require a full length laminated beam to sit on the top plate to bring it to floor height. Have the pieces cut and will get them up today. Weather permitting. To achieve the thickness - two joists and a piece of sheet flooring between them.

----------


## CremelloBloke

It is such a pleasure to look at good quality trade work, well done.
Peter

----------


## shauck

Thank you Peter. Honestly, I'm the one having all the pleasure. It's exactly the kind of project I needed.  
It was a very windy day yesterday. Planed all the tops of the blocking. Quite a few where 5-10mm higher than the upper floor joists. Got the long beam up over the entrance-way and almost finished all the tie-downs. Also blocked (not sure what these are called) under the top plate, between studs, where the upper joists were not directly (or very close to) over a stud. Not where there are lintels though. This is because I'm only doing a single top plate. Wondering if I should put vertical blocks beneath each end to support these better? 
It's pretty early but I can still hear a bit of wind out there. Too much for lifting floor sheets up ladders. May have a day off. My back could use it.

----------


## ringtail

Simply called " top plate stiffening". I reckon common sense is the go. If your gut is telling you to put more blocks in - like little jack studs - go for it. Bit hard to do it later

----------


## shauck

Your up early. Thanks for that. I have a small pile of off cuts that'll just go to waste anyway so I may as well. Peace of mind.

----------


## ringtail

Cant hurt mate and will make you sleep better - lol. Only needed where there is concentration of load between the studs. The jack studs should be about 600 mm long. Get into it - after brekky of course

----------


## shauck

Put in the little jack studs yesterday. Feel better now. It was a beautiful, sunny, calm day. Perfect for putting floor sheets on upper floor. Alas, Sally isn't well and had to postpone. She has help arriving on Sunday but I think it'll be raining so not likely to happen just yet.

----------


## shauck

Took some more pics of work done previously. The rest of the upper joists, the beam that spans the open section over the main entrance.  
Finally got the upper floor sheets on. That was Tuesday. Had several hands on to help, one of which was experienced, making it a pleasurable-ish experience. Got very sore knees and back.  
Wed, finished of a few bits and pieces and set out the top plate so as to get back to square.  
Yesterday, got to work on the gable end walls. They take a bit of time, all those angled cuts and such. Finished the west facing side, except for noggins and bracing and am halfway through the east facing side. Will likely stand them up as halves and join in place unless I have two here to help. Don't fancy anyone toppling over the edge. Will proceed with great care. 
Some pics 
Cheers, Su.

----------


## shauck

Another beautiful weather day today. Got the gable end walls finished and up. Some of the tie-downs too. 
Next will be the ridge beam and posts.  
Cheers, Su.

----------


## ringtail

Awesome Su.

----------


## Bedford

:What he said:

----------


## shauck

Cheers Ringtail, Bedford.

----------


## shauck

So we have the posts and beam up, yesterday. Error on one of the posts but have solution. Nothing a bit of cover up and fortification with steel plate can't fix. Bugs me a lot though. Gotta keep your head straight, all the time.  
Marked and measured rafters and started cutting and putting them up. Found my 45deg pitch is a little out. By the thickness of the saw blade. The rafters will be seen so I don't want anyone looking at them thinking I'm useless. Out with the bevel. That slowed things down for a bit but tomorrow I reckon they'll get done pretty quick. Famous last words.

----------


## ringtail

Thats one mother of a ridge beam, that would have been fun to lift. Looking good. The rafter pixies must have snuck in during the night and moved the ridge :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## sundancewfs

Looks great Su, well done with the ridge beam. Its a great way to keep the upper floor open. No collar ties to worry about.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## shauck

Thanks guys. Yeah the beam is 300x50 but it's not heavy as its in three pieces, joined at the posts. Blast those pixies. I was hoping for perfection as usual and didn't quite get it. Getting the first beam in was hard as it was a tight fit. Got out the gentle persuader (sledge). Definitely needed all the space upstairs as this will be bedroom area hence the design. Also happy that sally has decided not to cover the rafters but to line the ceiling (ply) between the rafters. Thinking of using a roofing blanket for the insulation. Will that be enough or should we try something else that doesn't take up too much space?

----------


## ringtail

Thats cheating with a 3 piece ridge, how can you possibly expect to have a horrendous accident while using such common sense :Biggrin: . Roof blanket is usually more than enough up here, but down your way ??? It should be fine.

----------


## shauck

Yeah. I better not have an accident out here. No neighbours and on my own a fair bit. Just hope that if I do, I can get a signal where I fall/get hit by timber/other accident I don't want to imagine. 
We're about 2-3deg cooler than Melbourne 
Yesterday got one side finished and then Sally turned up and we got a few up on other side. Then the genny ran out of fuel. It was a nice sunny day so we went to town and got beers and fuel. Needless to say, tools down. Slackers we are.

----------


## shauck

So finished the rafters today. Also blocked between them. The blocking sits out from the frame so that the tin can butt up under it. Really enjoying seeing it take form.

----------


## Bedford

Great effort Su, you can have two beers tonight!  :Smilie:

----------


## watson

> Great effort Su, you can have two beers tonight!

  *Six* !!

----------


## shauck

i had six.

----------


## watson

:2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

> 

  And again - great little place Su. 
You no doubt will, but make sure to add as much insulation in as they can afford (and more!) - energy prices are not going down and in any case will make general all year round comfort much better. And seal every possible thermal leak point too - I noted the foil underfloor - and that's a good idea to. 
Excellent work.

----------


## shauck

Yeah. Insulation is what's on my mind at the moment. It's a choice between higher R value and aesthetic. If we want to keep the rafters exposed, R2.5 is achievable. We are using used colourbond and so to match the existing holes, the battens would be spaced at roughly 1200 (rafters spaced 900). If we chose roofing blanket it seems a mesh would be required?? I wonder if it would be better to space battens closer at 900 and deal with the holes and not need the mesh or could we get away with 1200 and no mesh??. Also, it seems a sarking/vapour foil is required as well as foil backed blanket?? Reflective side down in cooler climate.

----------


## shauck

So I ended up spacing the battens at 900 and in the end the insulation choices have altered. A layer of aircell - double sided reflective bubble wrap over the battens. Earthwool insulation R3.5 between the rafters and the ply ceiling under the rafters. Pity to lose the rafters. Oh well, much simpler. I won't be putting the tin on the roof so, hoping that gets done pretty quick. On to sarking, doors and windows.

----------


## shauck

Well I spent a week at home reading books and thinking about and organising my under-deck storage shed. The roof will be finished today but Sally has run dry of funds and want's to put a hold on it till...I'll talk to her as I think If she gets me to at least put in the windows and doors, she could probably do the rest with help from friends and family. So for now this project is halted?

----------


## ringtail

Shame about the dry wallet eh. At least the lid is on

----------


## shauck

Yeah. I hoped to finish it now-ish, as I have to go back to another job as soon as the weather is steadily warm enough (painting a house). Then another friend wants help building a house. I may not get to go back to this one unless I offer to do it and get paid later.....Not sure I should do that.

----------


## shauck

I thought it might be nice to post some pics of what Sally, the owner of the bush house i built, has been doing around her place. Her and her partner, Vern have been putting up little kitchen and bathroom lean-toos. I finished work on the frame a while ago and even though the house isn't finished yet Sally and her kids have moved in anyway. It's great out there. It's also very unconventional as you'll see from the pics.

----------


## watson

Maybe unconventional....but very liveable. How many city people have two baths????

----------


## shauck

I don't even have one bath. We're always being invited to have a bath there.  
Yesterday, three very deep holes were drilled for drop dunnies and a well. They have tank water. Those baths are plumbed and the water is heated with wood fired hot water service. The water from the baths run off to water a garden bed.  
They may not have got the tin on on the house yet or lined the inside or put in the last few doors and windows but having a kitchen and bathroom is pretty important too. Weather is great at the moment anyway. Plenty of time to get all that sorted.  
It's great to watch Sally and Vern get stuck into some little project or another. Every time I go there, they have something new to show me. Love their ingenuity and energy.  
Sallys kids are really settling in too. They get one day a week when the generator is used to let them watch a DVD. The rest of the time they amuse themselves really well. They love living there. Makes me feel sorry for most kids who don't ever get to range about so freely like that.

----------


## goldie1

I grew up in a similar house.  Loved every minute of it , it was up north so we didn't have to worry about the cold. 
Victorians must be a hardy lot.

----------


## shauck

I think the plan is to get the house clad during the summer. They'll probably extend the kitchen and fully wall it too. It wouldn't be ideal for winter up here. I see you're from Coffs. I used to go there for family holidays back in the seventies. It was my favourite place and best memories. It's changed a bit since then tho.

----------


## goldie1

> I see you're from Coffs. I used to go there for family holidays back in the seventies. It was my favourite place and best memories. It's changed a bit since then tho.

   Coffs hasn't changed much just a bit bigger.  
The CBD with the Pacific H'way running though it and the Harbour/ Jetty area are much the same.We have escaped the  
mushrooming highrise apartments fortunetly. Most of the bannana farms are gone

----------


## goldie1

> Yesterday, three very deep holes were drilled for drop dunnies and a well. They have tank water. Those baths are plumbed and the water is heated with wood fired hot water service. The water from the baths run off to water a garden bed.

   That takes me back we had a kero fired water heater. Just put a tobacco tin of kero under it fire it up and when 
the pipes start banging turn the shower on. I've still got scars from the red hot exposed flue

----------


## shauck

If I ever moved away from here, I would head up that way. The weather is just beautiful. I hate the cold here in winter. It's about 2 degrees colder than Melbourne on average. Having said that. I did build this bush house in the winter and working outside, doing manual labour warms you up. The next house to build is going to be this summer. Much harder.  
I never had the experience of old school water heaters. I love the idea of Sally's lifestyle. It's like a permanent camping trip.

----------


## shauck

Just visited Sally's yesterday and thought I'd take a few pics of what She's done to the place since I saw it last. It's still not fully clad but getting there. A couple of upstairs windows and a downstairs window have to be put in first. My ex chippy boss is going to do that for her. They've been busy getting lean to sheds in. Vern, her partner, has a property not far away and has lots of these style sheds. I think it's a bit of an obsession.  :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

Little update. 
Went to visit Sally today and see her cladding. It's all used tin, patchwork method. Glad to see it's finally on. Also some pics of additional stuff, including kitchen hut. I think another one will get built at some time in the future as this one tends to get flooded. Not really situated in the best spot and is dirt floor so... 
Always love going out there. I'm a neat freak so not how I would do things but it doesn't matter, I always feel better for hanging out there.  
The kids have been painting the doors and windows. No staying in the lines here. I think the right window is going to be green and Sal will probably tone down the orange to something with a bit more brown in it. When her daughters not looking of course. "Oh, Coco, the sun changed the colour slightly"

----------

